# How do I check cam lean?



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

get two arrows and hold next to the cam (see photo). The points should meet (or almost meet) in the middle. 
You can also adjust your center shot like this - place an arrow on the riser neer the arrow rest, place an arrow on the string and rest, see if the arrows are aligned.

ps: you _cannot _use this methode with tappered or barreled arrows!


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

*with thanks*

its about 1/16" out, is this anything to worry about. thanks again Brett


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

jackhorner said:


> its about 1/16" out, is this anything to worry about. thanks again Brett


Nope.

As for the wear, check for roughness in cam/string groove. And then some cams are just tough on servings.


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*draw stop*

check to see if you are hitting your draw stop on the bottom cam after the shot. your cables may be out of time .Look at them un drawen and see how far cable is away from stop. Remember cams over extend after shot.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you taking about the draw stop peg? If so that is the farthest part of the cam away from the cables


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> Nope.
> 
> As for the wear, check for roughness in cam/string groove. And then some cams are just tough on servings.


I do have a bit of roughness there, as I use a stand behind the stabiliser and the cam sits on the ground. I smoothed it off and now sit my bow down differently. thanks Sunny Thomas


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

*Todzilla*

Does this show what you mean? There is contact from the buss cable even though when idle it has a 1/8" gap.








thanks Todzilla


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*No*

I have the same on my bow. you shouldn't be worried. I was miss spoken what I meant to say was, where the control cable hooks to there should be approx 3/16 clearance between the post and the cable.Your photo shows that you have enough clearance , I would do as suggested above and check for burrs


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help guys:thumb:


----------



## MECHDOC (Feb 17, 2008)

Try the bowplane II lazer.Works awesome casts a lazer 360 along inside perimeter of bow.Check out there web site link below.

http://www.doubletakearchery.com/bowplane/features.htm


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

*Sounds Good*



MECHDOC said:


> Try the bowplane II lazer.Works awesome casts a lazer 360 along inside perimeter of bow.Check out there web site link below.
> 
> http://www.doubletakearchery.com/bowplane/features.htm


I just bought the other lazer, that mounts in your sight holes and can't afford both.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

jackhorner said:


> Does this show what you mean? There is contact from the buss cable even though when idle it has a 1/8" gap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The measurement that Todzilla was talking about is where I placed the RED dot. you need atleast 3/16" here or it will strike the Control cable and damage the serving/string there.

The wax mark were I placed the green dot is not uncommon but I would keep an eye on it. If it gets worse then press the bow and see if the cam has any play in it side to side. By the looks of it would say it is just sliding by it during the aftershot occillation and should not give you any worries.


----------

